# roof or stucco first



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Roof. The flashing has to go behind the stucco.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

tinner666 said:


> Roof. The flashing has to go behind the stucco.


+1

Just make sure the stucco crews don't punch a bunch of holes in your roof with pump jacks and scaffolding. Have them lift up the shingles and re-seal them after they remove their equipment. 

Seen plenty of siding and stucco crews ruin a perfectly new roof.


----------



## BCIDallas (Sep 8, 2011)

*roof first*

First, Roof first as quoted previously, flashing in stucco can be tricky and tends to crumble. Also stucco "repairs" are usually painfully obvious.


----------



## kgroschopp (May 21, 2011)

*Flashing behind stucco*

A quick follow up to this question...I'm finishing up the replacement of a shingle porch roof which attaches to a stucco wall...Luckily, I did the roof first (so far so good!), but ready to do the flashing now, and then the stucco work.
Here's where I'm getting confused. I had intended to nail the flashing to the roof (over the top course of shingles) and then use masonry nails to nail into the stucco (lathe over top and then stucco).
But a website suggested that you should not nail into the roof and wall surfaces - If the roof settles, the flashing will tear and start to leak.
So - Not sure what to do...
Any suggestions? Running out of time before winter makes this a much more difficult project..
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Don't nail them together. The roof moves seperately.


----------



## kgroschopp (May 21, 2011)

*Flashing - Stucco to porch roof*

Frank - 

Thanks for the feedback. To clarify, I am not a contractor, and might normally engage a professional to help with this, but I've burned through a big budget this year on contractor work, so I need to keep this one "in-house"...I do think that I can do the work, but getting turned around on the stucco-to-roof flashing connection issue.

I assume that the best approach is to have a layer of flashing that is attached to the stucco wall only, and leaves a 2-3 inch un-nailed layer at the base of the wall to slip the roofing flashing under. 

Am I getting warmer?


----------

